# Replace Interior Dash Parts



## LegendarySannin (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been searching for a long time now and have found no place to buy replacement parts for my dash. It's a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V and there is some sun damage on the top part of the center interior and lower part near the handbrake. To make up (hopefully) for my ignorance of terminology and cars in general, I made this pic to illustrate what I speak of.

I would like to replace all these parts but can't seem to find how to obtain them. Any tips?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Here ya go:

680 Instrument Panel, Pad & Cluster Lid :: Body(Front,Roof & Floor) :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## LegendarySannin (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, yes, this is exactly what I need. Thank you tons!!


----------

